# So, about wedding anniversaries....



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

I imagine this has been discussed before, but I was not around at the time.

Our anniversary is next month. I'm 4 months out from DDay. I plan on telling her I do not want to celebrate the anniversary at all. Right now, I feel like I'll feel this way until the end of time. I almost burned our wedding album at one point.

I guess this is pretty much up to the individuals, but was curious how others handle it. 

Guess the cheaters never stop to consider this, along with myriad other things, either.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Normally in my mind that anniversary is dead. I usually recommend creating a new anniversary based on the day that you feel more stable in the relationship. Your case is a little different since the actual betrayal occurred long ago and all the anniversaries since then have been with the wife you were proud to be with. I can see toning it down or even skipping it this year but the date itself seems to mean something in your marriage.


----------

